# Garden of Dust and Thorns



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A new fantasy novel, just $2.99 on Kindle. www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME4SJBW










_The garden on haven ridge is the last bastion of green and growing things in a world turned to dust. One day, an army of a thousand men marches out of the desert and lays claim to the garden, capturing the few people who live there. It falls to a young woman named Adhi to find the heart of the garden, where a magic exists that might save it. But these men are servants of Deti Maranam, Lord beneath the Sand, and they bring a dangerous and deadly magic of their own. A brutal fight for survival will determine the fate of the garden and of the whole world. _

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME4SJBW

Check it out!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

_The Garden of the Old Planter on Haven Ridge is the last bastion of green and growing things in a world turned to dust. A beautiful place surrounded by a high wall of thorny vines, it contains and preserves every kind of tree, flower, fruit and animal.

One bright morning, a thousand men march out of the desert, an army led by the cruel Magesh, seeking to defile the Garden with the blood of sacrifices. Armed with spear and sword, driven a terrible power and chanting the mysterious name, Deti Maranam, Lord beneath the Sand, they climb the ridge and take captive all those living in the shadow of the wall.

It falls to a young woman named Adhi to take up the mantle of the Old Planter and defend it._


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check it out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Garden of Dust and Thorns featured on Awesome Gang: http://awesomegang.com/garden-of-dust-and-thorns/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check it out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A crazed army, a dangerous fanatic, rampaging elk and bears and bison, a frantic escape.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/82472236899082343/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Bump for Garden.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check it out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

An epic tale full of magic, war, harrowing chase scenes.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read the e-book now!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Magic, battles and chases! What more could you ask for?


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My latest blog post on opening paragraphs:

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/09/opening-paragraph.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

People, it's got violent warfare between elk, bear, leopards and humans. You just can't imagine it. Antlers piercing necks, hooves trampling faces, spears and swords and terrible magic. My stars. Give it a try.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay, I did this post on my blog where I put one quote from each of my novels, so here's the one from Garden of Dust and Thorns.

"You've lived in the shadow of this Garden all your life. And you had no idea what was here. None of you did, not even the caretakers. This will be to our everlasting shame. While we lived outside the wall in the dirt, we had everything we could ever need in here." --*Adhi*, _Garden of Dust and Thorns_

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Garden of Dust and Thorns at eBookLister http://www.ebooklister.net/listing/10970.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My author "Year In Review" included this book and many other wild and crazy things:

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/2013/12/2013-year-in-review.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

How available exclusively through KDP. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME4SJBW


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A recent review of Garden of Dust and Thorns that gives a pretty good sense of what the book is like.

http://www.dennisliggio.com/newsblog/review-the-garden-of-dust-and-thorns


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check it out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

_The Garden on Haven Ridge is the last green place in a world turned to dust. Behind its high wall of woven vines, every kind of tree, plant, and animal lives under the protection of the mysterious being called the Old Planter. A small village rests in the shadow of the garden, the people living off the plentiful food available to them, even as they take the garden for granted.

One day, a young woman named Adhi spots an army marching across the desert, headed for Haven Ridge. Led by the cruel Magesh, they have come to lay claim to the garden, driven by a dark and dangerous power. In the ensuing conflict, Adhi flees into the heart of garden, seeking the help of the Old Planter.

The fight for the garden will involve every living thing, for the power that has come against it is the dreadful Deti Maranam, Lord beneath the Sand. The bloody conflict will determine the fate of the garden and of the whole world._

http://askdavid.com/reviews/book/fantasy/10095


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://manicreaders.com/index.cfm?disp=bookDetail&bookid=42250


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://ebookasaurus.com/2015/06/garden-of-dust-and-thorns/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Coming soon on audiobook.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, folks, Garden of Dust and Thorns is an exciting Kindle book, but it's now also a lovely trade paperback with actual luscious pages you have touch and hold and sniff and turn. So pick the format you like best!

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/garden-of-dust-and-thorns.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check it out, folks.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is a thing that should be read, folks.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"Effortlessly immersive!" Check it out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Buster Douglas? No, but please read this.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the part where I bump the post with a pointless sentence in the off chance you'll check out the links!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Lo and behold you are reading this post bump. Thanks!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Garden of Dust and Thorns at Book Goodies. Loving that new cover.

http://bookgoodies.com/garden-of-dust-and-thorns-by-jeffrey-aaron-miller/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Behold!

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/jeffrey-aaron-miller-novels/garden-of-dust-and-thorns/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Follow the link to read a sample chapter.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"I really love the effortlessly immersive world Mr. Miller created for this novel. It's a unique fantasy setting but with characters that aren't fantastical, which makes everything feel real and immediate. It's a tense plot that resolves well, but even just the perfect setup of the first chapter or two is a payoff of its own and make it worth checking out."

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1514882256


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

This little story is waiting to alarm you with thrilling and troubling scenes.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

From a recent Amazon review:

"a gorgeously written, exciting story with deeper themes than you usually find in paperback (or Kindle Unlimited) fantasy."


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I once read a story about a bison attacking a camp full of armed soldiers. This is that story.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

This is what we call a friendly neighborhood bump.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Enraged bison vs. a dozen human soldiers armed with spears. Who wins? Find out in this book.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Let's wage war with red elk, bison, leopards, and cattle, shall we?


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

It's time to give it a chance.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A bison once saved my life. True story.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A horse is a horse, of course, of course, unless it has to fight an army.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A bison, a bear and a soldier went to a garden. Read to find the punchline.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

For my novel, Garden of Dust and Thorns, many of the names are Tamil names, or at least variations of Tamil names.

*Adhi *- can be a boy's or a girl's name, sometimes spelled Aadhi - means "the beginning of everything"

*Kathiri *- from Kathir - means "sun rays" or "divine rays"

*Appan *- from Tamil word Appa, meaning "Father"

*Maranam *- a Tamil word meaning "death" or "mortality"

*Innpan *- A Tamil boy's name meaning "happiest person"

*Magesh *- Tamil boy's name, related to Mahesh - means "a great ruler"

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/09/a-tamil-garden.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A fast-paced fantasy novel with occasionally moments of gore. Enjoy!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Live the dream!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"A gorgeously written, exciting story with deeper themes than you usually find in paperback (or Kindle Unlimited) fantasy."

"Effortlessly immersive."

"A fun, easy to read, and quite enjoyable story."

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME4SJBW


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The dust. The thorns. The magic. The death. The life.


----------

